# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  sites

## smokey03

thanks

----------


## unusual

Hello,

I have tried to buy T3 and Clenbuterol , both from genesis, from anabolics4fitness. I got package OK after 13 days, but they only accept Western Union payment  :Frown:

----------


## Tigershark

You guys need to read the rules. You can not post site names for AAS on this site. I suggest editing your posts before your first ones are you last. Of course being your first post and both of you putting up site names I will guess you are scammers trying to get new members to check out these sites.

----------


## redz

Edit those posts right now, you can`t openly talk about sources.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey OP and post #2......you can get into REAL trouble here and get booted off real fast with providing source sites. 
PLEASE edit your post. Thanks.

----------

